
EtherPad Blog: Listening with Big Ears - ujal
http://etherpad.com/ep/blog/posts/listening-with-big-ears
======
cpr
Have their big ears picked up Google Wave yet? ;-)

Seems like a knock-out blow for smaller startups focusing on collaborative
editing.

But I suppose there are always niches one can fill that the giants won't
touch.

